# September/October '16 Babies!!!!! :D



## nmv

I FINALLY got my :bfp: today, at 10dpo, and I'm over the moon!!!!!
:happydance:

All this time I thought the TWW was torture, lol! Now, with 2 losses under my belt we've decided to wait for the ultrasound to confirm the heartbeat before making a widespread announcement, and this secret is already about to burn right through me! :haha:

Right now only our Moms, my sisters, and my boss knows!!!

We get to hear our baby's heartbeat on Monday, February 22nd, at 1pm...exactly 2 weeks after DH's surgery to remove part of his colon.
The anticipation is just about too much to handle! LOL
 



Attached Files:







Timing Outline.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yay congratulations!!! 

I just got my bfp today too at 10dpo, my edd is 29th September which is my birthday too lol. I actually ovulated later though so based on my ovulation it would be 2nd October. I have an appointment for a scan in 16th February x


----------



## nmv

Congratulations, PrincessTaz!!! :hugs:
We're matched up to the day! I just added a chart to my first post with all our milestone dates on it. :)

My US was originally scheduled for the 15th...but that would just be 2 or 3 days after they release DH from the hospital, so I figured we might want to wait until the next week, just in case. Not super thrilled about that extra wait, but I want DH there, for sure!!!

BTW, your son is quite the handsome little guy!!! Does he want a little brother or sister? :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Aww thanks, hrs a little cutie! I don't think he'll mind a sister or a brother, I think he'll just be happy to have a playmate. He's obsessed with babies and pregnant ladies so I think he'll enjoy the process. We probably won't tell him until I develop an obvious bump because that's why he relates babies and pregnant to and plus we've had 3 losses so don't want to tell him too early because he wouldn't understand if anything went wrong.

Congratulations to you too! I to all get wanting to have your OH there, if it means waiting a few more days I'm sure it will be worth it! X


----------



## nmv

Yes, definitely worth it to have him there!!! :)

I completely understand holding off on telling your son. With my first one we let my nephew know, he was about 4 at the time, and he was soooo excited to get a new "brother or sister".....which I thought was just the cutest thing in the world!!! The I lost it and he just couldn't understand....heartbreaking...

Can't wait til we're through the first trimester!!! :D


----------



## mumbee

Yay I get to join the October club:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I calculated my due date to be the 3rd of October, I really hope it sticks.
How are you feeling? I have been feeling sick all day :sick: I don't remember it starting so early with my others.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sorry ladies but I'll have to leave you, it's sadly anothwr chemical for me.

Wishing you both a very happy and healthy pregnancy though xx


----------



## nmv

Omg...I'm so sorry of hear that PrincessTaz!! :(
:hugs:


----------



## nmv

mumbee said:


> Yay I get to join the October club:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I calculated my due date to be the 3rd of October, I really hope it sticks.
> How are you feeling? I have been feeling sick all day :sick: I don't remember it starting so early with my others.

mumbee!!!!! :D

Sorry to hear you're already feeling the nausea, but at least it's a good sign of a sticky bean! 

I'm feeling a bit emotional, and I've been having food aversions since 8dpo, which is way early! No nausea yet, but when that sets in I already know it gets BAD for me. If my first pregnancy is any indication, it will be an all day sickness that I just can't shake! 

FX it isn't as bad this time around!


----------



## Samanthatc

Omg nmv I haven't checked babyandbump for a few days so I missed your bfp announcement!! Congratulations!!! Yay!! I was in yore previous post and would love to join this one too. I'm 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant. Little one should be due the end of September but I haven't had an ultrasound yet to confirm. 

How's everyone feeling??

I haven't been too sick yet which is great! My boobs are fekng pretty tender tho. 

Oh and I'm away ATM on a pre planned girls trip and I'm finding it very tricky to avoid alcohol! I don't want to tell anyone just yet so doing lots of pretending..


----------



## florence_

Thanks for the add nmv!! 4 weeks for me hopefully due early October. . Just posted in first tri I haven't told a soul.. haven't told dh he's not a good player of the waiting game and due to previous chemicals doesn't get excited and in the kindest way tries to stop me getting over excited just in case so I didn't tell him yet trouble is I feel like im lying to him!! He asked me not to test but it was impossible I needed to know ... now I don't know where to go from here!! It's making my pregnancy feel unreal not being able to talk about it and the morning sickness has started for me and stupid I know I feel all bloated . Wat do u girls think xx


----------



## Samanthatc

Hey! Well if you're already 4 weeks it means your periods nearly late so I would tell him soon :) I can imagine how you feel but I think you should just tell him or if you want to just wait another couple of days I'm sure he'll understand


----------



## florence_

I told him last night feel so much better. Xx


----------



## Torz

Hi there lady's, I've finally made it over :) 

I've got a rough edd of 2nd October based on my lmp. I'm soo excited, this will be baby number 3 for me & you I'm hoping that this one will be a little girl to really complete our family.

How are we all feeling? I don't have too many symptoms yet but I have an awful cold so that could be masking some symptoms.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats ladies!!

I'm sure October 1st! Excited and terrified after coming off two miscarriages!! Looking forwards to a fall baby though :)


----------



## nmv

Hey there fellow Preggie Ladies!!!

I have NEVER been so thrilled to be exhausted, slightly nauseous and having daily headaches!!! LOL! At least I know if my BBS are untouchable and my body is uncomfortable that everything is still on track! :haha:

Two more weeks until hubby's surgery!! I keep telling myself that the procedure will go just fine...but I'm still nervous about everything that's going to fall on me right when around the time my body is in full on adjustment mode. 

I hope I'm not as nauseous and irritable as I was before my first MC. I never made it past the puking all day phase, but I do remember being physically miserable most of the time in the second month.


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies! Mind if i join? I got my bfp this morning at 5dp5dt :) i transferred 2 5 day blasts on the 21st jan Australian time.

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/905/wvBt8F.jpg


----------



## Salamalopolis

Hey ladies, mind if I join in too? NMV I was in your previous TTW group, I know several other ladies were on there too... This morning I just got a frer :bfp: after several :bfn: the past few days... I think I am still in a bit of shock I keep wondering if it was *really* positive, but there was definitely a double line on there!! :D


----------



## nmv

Welcome *MissCassie* and *Salamalopolis*...I'm so happy for you both!!!
:wohoo:

I can't wait until the ultrasound pictures start pouring in!!!!! :D


----------



## florence_

Can't believe I'm still in the 4 week time feels like it's going so slow when is everyone visiting their Dr I have no idea when I should go x


----------



## nmv

I know exactly what you mean!!! It feels like FOREVER since I got my BFP and I still have 26 days to go until ultrasound day!!! Is time moving backwards? :haha:

They were originally going to schedule my US appt. on Feb 15th (7wks 1day) to see the heartbeat...but DH would've only JUST gotten out of the hospital, so I pushed it back a week to Feb, 22nd. A torturous decision to wait even longer, but I REALLY want DH to be there!!!! 
...Oh, the things I do for him...LOL! :)


----------



## Torz

I have to send a urine sample in for pregnancy testing, it seems my doctors don't trust to know when we are pregnant. My mate, her gp's just take her word for it.

A scan seems ages away just yet. I'm off on holiday next week, I'm looking forward to it but hoping & praying that the morning sickness hasn't kicked in by then, I have a two hour plane ride with my two kids, my God son, my mum & dad, my mate & his son. I don't want to be telling anyone just yet but if I'm feeling awful I may have too!


----------



## nmv

I hear ya, *Torz*. I don't want to announce it yet either, but the other receptionist (a crotchety 77yr old who sits about 3 feet away from me ALL DAY at work) keeps using this incredibly strong lotion and it is having a negative effect on me already.

I don't know what to do! She gets offended super easily so I can't just say I need her to stop using that lotion, but she's a huge gossiper so I can't tell her WHY either! Though honestly, I have a feeling she'd make a huge deal out of her right to use whatever lotion she wants and go make a fuss in the manager's office behind my back. She really irritates me sometimes.

If it weren't for her, I'd be able to say, "I'll really miss everyone I work with when I leave to be a full time momma". Instead, there are times I find myself counting the days until I'm free from her constant presence. :-/

Pardon the rant...I'm a bit irritated with her at the moment. :)


----------



## florence_

Uh no scan here in the UK until 12 weeks that's pretty much the first consultation. My gp just took my word for it last time referred me to hospital and I got an appointment through for in 12 weeks. Trouble is I'm hypothyroid and should be monitored closely blood wise last time they did my bloods every month during my last pregnancy so I might phone as I've not had bloods since last January seriously my gp are shocking!!


----------



## nmv

*florence*...It sucks that the doctors seem less concerned than they should be.

When I called in the news to my OBGYN's nurse, I had to bring up my previous MCs myself and ask if I ought to be put on progesterone as a precaution. Sometimes you can't trust that they have you completely covered...important specifics about your situation can always be missed, so I'd say its a very good idea to push for a blood test asap. We don't want to take any unnecessary chances. :)


----------



## Salamalopolis

*NMV* sorry to hear about the fussy lady at your work with the smelly lotion- I can relate because I am hugely sensitive to smells (pregnant or not) and that would really bother me. I'm in grad school and have some three and four hour seminars to attend each week, and the room we use is so stuffy and cramped and filled with smells.... I don't know how I will handle that later down the road XD

*Torz* Good luck on your holiday! I hope it goes well and morning sickness free :winkwink:

We will be seeing a midwife, but I am unsure when to ring them up- should I call now to make the appt for 8 or 9 weeks, or just wait until later? Based on ovulation my EDD is Oct 6


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Hey ladies! :wave: 

I am 5 weeks today! I found out I was pregnant January 19th at 12dpo :D this is my first pregnancy so Ive had all kinds of emotions this past week aND a half! My EDD is apparently September 30th but I feel it will be an October baby.

My pregnancy journal is linked in my siggy if any of you want to stalk :flow:


----------



## nmv

Welcome *Icecreamtwist*...Congratulations!!!! :hugs:
This will be my first child as well, and I'm already in deep planning mode!

*salamalopolis*...I'm really considering going the midwife route, myself. I've already done research into the natural birthing center in my area and I really like it!! I'm pretty set on no pain meds and using a birthing pool, but my mother hemorrhaged with me, so I'm nervous about not being in a hospital, just in case. I'll have to discuss these things with my husband...maybe see if there's a hospital that will let me set up a birthing pool there and just leave me alone largely, unless medical intervention is needed! :haha:

Anyway, I'd say you should give your midwife a call and see what they recommend, timing wise. :)


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Thanks!! I'm already in planning mode as well! :D


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies,

Can I join too please? Got a BFP this morning and that gives me an EDD of 8 October.
Eep, excited but also nervous too.

I have two beautiful boys already, 4.5 and 1.5 (they even have the same birthday!) - DS1 was born at 29 weeks and we have a 25% chance of it happening again. DS2 was perfect so hope this one is too! (DS1 is now too but it was certainly a challenging start to parenthood!)

I'm going to make a Dr appointment for Thursday as I will need to be referred to the high risk clinic. Also I may request a dating scan as my AF has been all over the place since I finished BF last August.


----------



## Samanthatc

Congratulations to the new mums to be joining us!!


This is my first baby too so excited but also get these waves of feeling terrified every now and then. I hope that's normal? Stinky lotion sounds terrible. I'm so sensitive to smells at the moment too. No morning sickness yet, maybe I'll be one of those lucky ones. Haven't been to seey doctor yet. Will probably go in next week and now sure when ill get an ultrasound appointment.. Wow that will make everything seem very real!


----------



## stiletto_mom

Just got my BFP today! Haven't seen the doctor yet, but due date calculators give me October 9th!


----------



## NDurham12

Hello Ladies!!!!

Can I join??? 

Got my :BFP: blood work today also! So excited. It's 12:30 am and I'm still just searching and reading... so much to learn lol. 

This will be my first after TTC for 3 years. I pretty much will have to go get blood work done every other business day until my HCG reaches 1k. Then ultrasound at week 6. Exciting.

EDD Thur, Oct 13th. I'm just glad it's a Thursday heheh.


----------



## NDurham12

@NMV - where app are you using to set your pregnancy milestones?


----------



## Samanthatc

Oh boy I really thought I was gonna be one of those lucky ones that escaped morning sickness but it's hit me hard theast two days. Vomiting and nauseas all day and I can't eat anything. So to not really vomiting more just dry reaching because he thought of eating anything makes me want to vomit. All I've eaten the last two days is a couple of crackers. Oh man, any advice ladies?


----------



## Octavia.

Im on a buddy hunt! 
I posted in the intro section aswell...
Hi I am Octavia. 
Mummy to two girlies ages 5.5 and nearly 4. 
In april 2014 i had a mmc and then subsequently struggled to conceive, i have endometriosis and also as it turns out i have a tumour up in my brain area! Sounds much more exciting than it is. 
But in december i was started on meds for my tumour and low n behold, positive pregnancy test! 
I am scared that ill have another mmc and find out at the scan the baby has died but for now i am keeping as positive as i can and going with the flow! Already look obviously pregnant... :dohh:
I live in yorkshire and look forward to getting to know you x


----------



## florence_

Samanthatc said:


> Oh boy I really thought I was gonna be one of those lucky ones that escaped morning sickness but it's hit me hard theast two days. Vomiting and nauseas all day and I can't eat anything. So to not really vomiting more just dry reaching because he thought of eating anything makes me want to vomit. All I've eaten the last two days is a couple of crackers. Oh man, any advice ladies?

Samanthatc!! Mine has started today I can't move without vomiting I wasn't like this with DS I just cooked his tea and was wretch in I can't keep water down its coming straight back!! What r we supposed to do last time I cud go to bed and feel sorry for my self now I have a 19 month old trying to shove a sausage in my mouth . Head is banging. I had nausea last time but not sickness and I used anti sickness wrist bands I've just ordered some more they got rid of nausea last time I'm hoping they do the trick xx


----------



## Samanthatc

florence_ said:


> Samanthatc said:
> 
> 
> Oh boy I really thought I was gonna be one of those lucky ones that escaped morning sickness but it's hit me hard theast two days. Vomiting and nauseas all day and I can't eat anything. So to not really vomiting more just dry reaching because he thought of eating anything makes me want to vomit. All I've eaten the last two days is a couple of crackers. Oh man, any advice ladies?
> 
> Samanthatc!! Mine has started today I can't move without vomiting I wasn't like this with DS I just cooked his tea and was wretch in I can't keep water down its coming straight back!! What r we supposed to do last time I cud go to bed and feel sorry for my self now I have a 19 month old trying to shove a sausage in my mouth . Head is banging. I had nausea last time but not sickness and I used anti sickness wrist bands I've just ordered some more they got rid of nausea last time I'm hoping they do the trick xxClick to expand...


Omg I don't know how I'd manage with a 19 month old as well! I've just been in bed all day and every time I try to move I feel like I need to vomit. Anti nausea wrist bands? I'm ordering some, I'll try anything! I also took a B vitimin yesterday morning and I think it may have helped a tiny bit. I managed to keep down a piece of toast!! I just weighed myself and I've lost 3 kg since Wednesday... Guess that's what happens when you don't eat! ive also ordered some lollies online called preggie pops, heard they can help?


----------



## Samanthatc

Just laying in bed with my sea bands on now. Fingers crossed this does the trick :)


----------



## florence_

Uh mine r coming Tuesday can't wait. I wasn't sick overnight and like u av lost weight I just feel so weak and headache Probs dehydrated. Luckily DH is home today and got up with DS even with a hangover might send him to chemists to get some sea bands can't be like this until Tuesday . Hope ur feeling better soon will look into the lollipops xx


----------



## nmv

Good Morning!!!!

I had nausea hit me in a big way the moment I walked in my sister's place for my nephew's birthday party on Friday! It was so hot from all the cooking that I had to immediately strip off my sweatshirt, shoes and socks; sit in front of a fan and drink ice water...which BARELY kept me from throwing up!!! That when I knew, its ON NOW! (LOL)

*What I do for nausea*...

- Saltine Crackers - My first line of defense...hahaha...I keep some on my nightstand and eat one or two before I even sit up in the morning, it REALLY helps!!

- GINGER!!! - Ginger Ale (be sure it's made with real ginger), Ginger Snaps, Ginger Candies...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0079LT71G?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00
(I got the variety pack so I could try them all, and I think the peanut butter flavor is the best)

- Preggie Pops - these are surprisingly tasty, but the essential oils that help with nausea leave a slight after taste, so I tend to follow it up with some of the ginger ale. :) If you are working or running around and you don't want the sucker stick hanging out of your mouth, try Preggie Pop Drops...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008IT8J6M?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

- Eat small amounts of food frequently to keep your blood sugar from dropping, this can easily trigger nausea which makes you not feel hungry and encourages even more nausea. Its a vicious cycle, but it can be prevented. :)

- Nausea Wrist Bands - I haven't tried these yet, but my sister said these really helped her so she's going to fish them out for me just in case my other strategies aren't enough. So far my other efforts have been working out great, I haven't actually thrown up once...but I got very close on Friday!


------------------------------------------------------------------------


Other Developments:

Friday morning I had a bit of a temp dip, my breast suddenly didn't hurt at all, and I had a bit of spotting....this after I had some cramping Thursday evening just sent me into panic mode. Long story short, I went to see my OBGYN and got an ultrasound at 5 weeks 5 days and the baby is doing great! 
WE SAW BABY'S FIRST HEARTBEATS!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Here's the video I took of my super early U/S...I was SOOO relieved!!! :happydance:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2be4nPtsAq4


----------



## Serendipity13

Hi guys can I join?? I'm due Oct 12th (approx) with #2 and would love some bump buddies!! How's everyone doing? :) X


----------



## nmv

Welcome Serendipity and the other ladies who joined in the last week or so!!! :hugs:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For anyone else who worries about their miscarriage risk, I found this day by day breakdown:
https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=12&d=27&y=15


----------



## Serendipity13

Thanks, be great to have some buddies! :) How is everyone doing? Where are you all from? x


----------



## Samanthatc

Nmv amazing news about the ultrasound! And thank you for all those tips. I'm using just about all of them at the moment and starting to feel a little bit more like myself. Still sick but at least I was able to get out of bed and eat some food yesterday :) progress. Work on Monday - hopefully I'll be okay!


----------



## florence_

I got some sea bands from chemist today I've literally been vomiting everything that passes my lips for 24+ hrs now I'm exhausted. So haven't vommed since I put the bands on but I do feel sick and can't eat still but can keep water down. Told my mum and dad today they're so happy!! I'm worried about going back to work on Monday with my sea bands on as it will mean work ppl will know I can't wear long sleeves I'm an icu nurse!! Hopefully it's passed by then and can take them off for my shift !! Nmv that's fantastic!! Samanthatc glad ur feeling better!!! Xx


----------



## NDurham12

Just saying hi ladies. Happyou super bowl.


----------



## Samanthatc

Touch wood but I've actually been feeling a little better the last two days and ate a normalish dinner last night and kept it down. How's everyone else feeling. I can't believe I'm already 7 weeks! X


----------



## Rozzer

Morning everyone!

I've got my first scan today - eep! Excited but also nervous. We're going to take our boys with us, which should be interesting but don't have family around we could drop them off to.

This is a dating scan as my periods are very irregular so I could be further along or earlier than I think. Pretty sure I'm close though.

Hoping we see a heartbeat x


----------



## Samanthatc

Good luck rozzer! Let us know how you go today :)


----------

